# Light Bulb Enclosure



## RyanW (Dec 17, 2012)

Light bulb sling enclosure for my desk. It is currently housing one very small Cyclosternum fasciatum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lagomorphette (Dec 17, 2012)

How is it ventilated?


----------



## MarkmD (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice idea, but to easy to brake.


----------



## RyanW (Dec 17, 2012)

I removed the contact on the top and it has a coarse sponge in the hole. It is hard to see in the picture because of the flash.


----------



## grayzone (Dec 17, 2012)

Now ive seen it all:sarcasm: haha.. 
Very creative idea +1....  as a side question, is any of the residue left over inside the bulb hazardous to the t?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solucki (Dec 17, 2012)

Now that's a bright idea!!!  Pun intended. But seriously pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RyanW (Dec 18, 2012)

Ha ha. Thank you

This bulb did not have any residue inside. I  have used a bulb that was coated and getting the residue out was not a problem at all.


----------



## grayzone (Dec 18, 2012)

nah.. just shake some salt inside the bulb, then use a damp paper towel after the salt has been removed. 
Glad to know that the t is safe, and that there werent problems in the past


----------



## VictorHernandez (Dec 18, 2012)

I like that.
I wanted to find some kind of small diurnal communal bark scorpion to put up as display. All I've come up with is a Mesobuthus martensii.


----------



## unicyclemike (Dec 20, 2012)

I have never thought of puttin an animal inside one. I have made a few for moss and some tiny plants.


----------



## philge (Dec 22, 2012)

I've used hollowed out lightbulbs before to make terrariums and small planters. I just don't see this as being practical for a live animal though. I mean, how are you supposed to get the T out when it comes time to rehouse or tidy up a little? Regardless, it's a very cool idea and it looks great! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Odyvia (Dec 27, 2012)

Just a quick post.

I was in Ohio for the Holidays and I managed to stop at a few placed including a store called Hobby Lobby so I could look around for some small sling cases which I did find.

But right next to the containers I needed there was a light bulb container that looked very realistic.

I can't remember what it was made out of exactly. I think it was just very thin flexible plastic. Not a hard acrylic. The top golden part unscrews off the plastic part.

But here's a pic. Has a flat base so it can sit just fine. Pretty cool if you ask me, and it goes with the topic. Could be ideal for 2-3* slings.


----------



## nepenthes (Jan 1, 2013)

The one posted above I've seen at hobby lobby as well. It has a hole drilled at the very tip where I think a contact is supposed to be. So theirs a tiny hole but other than that I've had the same Idea. I think the one I've seen are made out of glass.


----------



## philge (Jan 1, 2013)

Just the shape of it means it's going to be difficult to keep a sling in. Removing boluses and uneaten prey items is frankly just going to be difficult. It's also going to be annoying getting the T in and out of this thing. I really love the idea, but it's simply not practical.


----------

